# US Marine dies trying to save a life in Afghanistan



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.dvidshub.net/news/55085/marine-gives-life-trying-save-afghan-policeman

For those on Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=6493378&fbid=462092480718&id=114648515718


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 28, 2010)

He didn't die in combat, but a hero anyway.  Sounds like he was a helluva marine.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 28, 2010)

.


----------



## xJOHNx (Aug 30, 2010)

I bow for him.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 31, 2010)

.


----------

